# D&RGW C-21 build



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I’ve been working on and building a C-21 from a Bachmann Connie. I know it’s been done before but here is my version. The stacked four pictures is the final version one with bigger air compressors. Can’t seem to get the pictures in order so here they are sort of. 
Thanks Jason







progress


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Very nice. I like the "just enough" weathering. Track power? Any electrical accessories?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks, It’s battery powered. And it’ll will be ran with RailPro once I get another one.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I’d post a video but can’t seem to figure it out


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Nicely done! it looks like a brass model now!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks I appreciate that! It’s half brass/plastic now


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

All done now!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that came out great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Robert said:


> Wow that came out great. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ddrum31 said:


> I’d post a video but can’t seem to figure it out


Just post the Youtube video 'share' link. This website will show the video.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pete Thornton said:


> Just post the Youtube video 'share' link. This website will show the video.


Okay, I appreciate that Pete!


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks great. Looking at doing C-21 and a C-25 out of a few Connies.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks! It was a fun build. I enjoy this one. Big difference


----------

